# Should I drive down for training class



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2016)

Start this month in Wilmington training for an AC position. how much of a hassle is it using the amtrak van/ finding cabs/ going out. should i just drive down. it would be an 8 hour drive vs juggling a bus and train ride, which would be free. but convenience me driving wins, anyone have recent experiences?.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't say specifically in this case, but it's your personal preference. If you drive, you will have a vehicle at hand not only to go to training/work/etc but also to go out to eat/shopping/etc and not have to really on cabs/shuttle.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 25, 2016)

Question might be if Amtrak has a preference, or a rule on personal cars. I know the corporation I work for forbids any business/training travel in personal vehicles due to insurance and liability.


----------



## Triley (Jan 26, 2016)

From that I've heard, it's one of you/your classmates that makes the drive, and you use the van for personal uses. I will say that depending on your crew base, you better get use to taking a shuttle!

Either way, welcome to the company, and good luck!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yet this guy has yet to get an offer.. I got the experience to boot..


----------



## Radvlad (Jan 31, 2016)

When I went to ATL for flight attendant training, I didn't drive I just flew. Thank God my roommate brought his car! Otherwise I would have been stuck at the hotel. Trust me, drive down.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 31, 2016)

Radvlad said:


> When I went to ATL for flight attendant training, I didn't drive I just flew. Thank God my roommate brought his car! Otherwise I would have been stuck at the hotel. Trust me, drive down.


Wilmington has good bus service to the burbs in addition to just in town. Plus s/he could catch a SEPTA train to Philly.

http://www.dartfirststate.com/

http://www.septa.org/schedules/rail/pdf/nwk.pdf


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 31, 2016)

I was able to drive to CRJ class in St Louis, but not to 747 class in Detroit. Drivng and having a car is better by far. Spending five weeks reliant on the hotel van or your own two go sticks to get anywhere got old fast.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lonestar648 said:


> Question might be if Amtrak has a preference, or a rule on personal cars. I know the corporation I work for forbids any business/training travel in personal vehicles due to insurance and liability.


The company I work has a policy of strictly no personal cars on company travel, but we have a small fleet of company-branded vans for shorter trips. For longer trips you need to hire a car through the company-approved travel agency and all trips need to be approved by your superior beforehand. The travel agency may well tell you you shouldn't be doing this trip by car but have to fly instead or whatever.

It may sound like a lot of red tape but I guess there is some rationale to it.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 1, 2016)

A lawyer I know said she advises her clients to prohibit use of personal vehicles for company business due to the liabilities for the companies and the employees. As a contractor for a company, then you carry the liability burden with your business insurance.


----------



## Radvlad (Feb 1, 2016)

Not if its after 5 and classes are over. There is no liability to Amtrak. None at all.


----------

